# escueto



## roseruf

Hola gent, acabo de sorprendre’m de que en Català no existeix la paraula “escueto” que jo, molt feliçment, hauria escrit com _esqüet_, i m’hauria quedat tan ample... mirant-ho al diccionari veig que em proposa esclarit o concís, però per a mi no té la mateixa connotació. Un text “escueto” per mi es que és curt, potser massa curt hi tot, mentre que concís és que conté tota la informació que cal, sense floritures, però sense que hi manqui res. Per vosaltres concís i “escueto” son sinònims o be hi ha algun altre paraula que us vingui al cap?
  El dubte m’ha sorgit al voler dir que m’han enviat un correu electrònic tant *curt* (_escueto_) que no sé si l’he entès be, per mi no es concís, ja que m’hi manca informació. I curt tampoc m’agrada... són manies meves, oi?

  Roser

_Fent i desfent es fa l’aprenent_... que no us sàpiga greu fer correccions!


----------



## Sothus

M'acabes de traumatitzar! 
I jo que feia servir "escuet" per referir-me a una cosa massa curta, massa poc detallada...


----------



## Mei

També pots dir "breu". 

Mei


----------



## Sothus

Potser és una particularitat meva, però a mi "breu" em sona a "curt", mentre que "escuet" té una connotació d'incomplert que per a mi "breu" no té.

Dec ser així d'estrany...


----------



## roseruf

Sothus said:


> Potser és una particularitat meva, però a mi "breu" em sona a "curt", mentre que "escuet" té una connotació d'incomplert que per a mi "breu" no té.
> 
> Dec ser així d'estrany...



No, no! És exactament el que em passa a mi....


----------



## betulina

roseruf said:


> No, no! És exactament el que em passa a mi....



I a mi!...  No fa gaire vaig tenir el mateix trauma que vosaltres i no hi he sabut trobar solució...


----------



## Sothus

Potser es podria traduir per "massa curt" o "massa breu"?
El "massa" donaria aquesta implicació d'incomplet...


----------



## Samaruc

Escarit, rònec, concís, succint, bàsic, elemental, superficial...


----------



## roseruf

Escarit!! Aquesta és nova! 
Moltíssimes gràcies!


----------



## Sothus

Samaruc said:


> Escarit, rònec, concís, succint, bàsic, elemental, superficial...


Concís?
Concís no vol dir "just el que necessito i directe al gra"?


----------



## brau

roseruf said:


> Hola gent, acabo de sorprendre’m de que en Català no existeix la paraula “escueto” que jo, molt feliçment, hauria escrit com _esqüet_, i m’hauria quedat tan ample (ampla)... mirant-ho al diccionari veig que em proposa esclarit o concís, però per a mi no té la mateixa connotació. Un text “escueto” per mi es que és curt, potser massa curt hi tot, mentre que concís és que conté tota la informació que cal, sense floritures, però sense que hi manqui res. Per vosaltres concís i “escueto” son sinònims o be hi ha algun altre paraula que us vingui al cap?
> El dubte m’ha sorgit al voler dir que m’han enviat un correu electrònic tant *curt* (_escueto_) que no sé si l’he entès be, per mi no es concís, ja que m’hi manca informació. I curt tampoc m’agrada... són manies meves, oi?
> 
> Roser
> 
> _Fent i desfent es fa l’aprenent_... que no us sàpiga greu fer correccions!


 
Ah, la neutralització vocàlica! 

Per cert, per a casos com aquest, potser *telegràfic*?


----------



## betulina

Samaruc said:


> Escarit, rònec, concís, succint, bàsic, elemental, superficial...



Succint! Segons el diccionari, no és gaire diferent de _concís_ ("breu i concís", diu), però a mi em transmet una mica la idea que em dóna _escuet_, més que els altres.

Gràcies, Samaruc, com sempre!


----------



## Samaruc

Sothus said:


> Concís?
> Concís no vol dir "just el que necessito i directe al gra"?



Sí, sí, tens raó. El que passa és que no pretenia donar sinònims absoluts sinó alternatives al castellà "escueto" que, sense voler dir necessàriament el mateix, sí que podrien substituir aquesta paraula en segons quines circumstàncies.

És com "bàsic", "elemental" o "superficial", termes que també he esmentat i que, evidentment, no volen dir el mateix que "escueto".

Probablement no hauria d'haver sigut tan rònec en la meua resposta inicial. 

Salutacions!


----------



## Sothus

Ah, ja m'havies espantat...


----------



## tamen

Bon dia, i miraré de ser breu i concís.

La qüestió plantejada em fa pensar que moltes vegades vivim una mica presoners d'allò que sabem que existeix. En castellà hi ha "escueto"? I doncs, per què en català no? Hi hauria exemples per proposar en un sentit i un altre, però cada terra fa sa guerra.

Aquell "escueto" m'ha fet venir al cap una paraula gràficament i fonèticament pròxima: "escuat", o sigui, "sense cua", però també, en sentit figurat, "burlat" (valor no inclòs al diccionari de la GEC, però sí al Moll). No sé si en algun cas podria servir en el sentit de "mancat d'una part, de la part final", etc.

I encara m'ha suggerit una novetat que circula molt en el castellà d'avui, "puro y duro", que en català hi ha qui converteix en "pur i dur", contravenint la fonètica (almenys l'oiriental): en "pur", la "r" és sensible, però no ho és en "dur" (i per això n'hi ha que parlen de "ous dusos", per exemple). Aquest sol fet potser demostra la que la suposada locució "pur i duØ" és un invent. Una solució que he aplicat alguna vegada per resoldre-ho és "net i pelat", o simplement "pelat", que potser també serviria en algun cas de "escueto". 

No ho sé, no ho sé... Volia ser breu, concís i curt, i ja m'he enfilat a escriure i escriure.


Bon dia a tothom.


----------

